# Google videos go down the tube



## nickel (Apr 18, 2011)

*RIP Google Video: Download Your Videos by May 13 or They’re Gone Forever*

Google‘s decided to shut down its Google Video service, and in an email sent Friday night (4/15/2011), reminded those who’ve uploaded videos to the site that they have until May 13 to download them before they are removed.

Google says that on April 29, Google Videos will no longer be viewable on the site, and the download function will still be available for a couple of weeks to allow users to retrieve their work. Perhaps many of those users will move their video clips to Google’s other video service, YouTube, which Google acquired in 2006.

We’re surprised Google has taken so long to shut down Google Video, given that the company is finally figuring out how to make YouTube profitable, is also allowing video uploads to its Picasa service, and stopped accepting uploads to Google Video almost 2 years ago, in May, 2009.

In addition, wouldn’t it be a good business move for Google to make it easy for Google Video users to transfer their video clips to a YouTube account?
http://mashable.com/2011/04/16/google-video-rip/​

*Google Videos bins your movies, but can we expect websites to live forever?*

Google is closing its Google Videos site and binning your old movies. The search giant, which also owns YouTube, won't keep the videos that have been uploaded to the site. But can we expect our Web to live forever and preserve our stuff online?

This probably won't affect anyone too seriously -- YouTube isn't going anywhere, and the movies on Google Videos are a couple of years old by now -- but it does show what could happen if a website simply shuts down. [...] (Τι μου θυμίζει... Α ναι, το GeoCities.)

http://crave.cnet.co.uk/software/go...sites-to-live-forever-50003539/#ixzz1JsP7GMOY​


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 18, 2011)

Ναι, είχα ανεβάσει μερικά βίντεο εκεί, και είναι δύσκολο να τα μεταφέρω στο YouTube επειδή υπερβαίνουν την επιτρεπόμενη διάρκεια των 10 λεπτών


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2011)

Έχει ανέβει η διάρκεια, σε 15 τουλάχιστον.


Videos can be...

High Definition
 Up to 2 GB in size.
 Up to 15 minutes in length.
 A wide variety of formats


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 18, 2011)

Ωραία. Τώρα θέλω να το αυξήσουν στα 20 λεπτά.


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω τι όριο έχουν βάλει και σε ποιες περιπτώσεις, αλλά έχω βρει ουκ ολίγα βίντεο στο γιουτιούμπ με διάρκεια πάνω από μία ώρα, όπως αυτή εδώ η ταινία π.χ. με διάρκεια 85'.


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2011)

Κάτι με μέλη έχει να κάνει και ειδικά προνόμια. Έχει και ταινίες που κρατάνε 2 ώρες και 40 λεπτά, όπως αυτή. Μόνο ο Τιτανικός δεν χωράει (του Google Videos).


----------

